# [SOLVED] Warcraft 3 and DotA server



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

A few of my friend and I are wanting to play DotA and Warcraft 3 a lot, but we don't all have time to get together and lan. So I am wondering if anyone has any site that can help me in setting up a server that I can put online and then allow all of us to connect to and play. I know that this is kind of an old game but it is still a good one. 

If there is a way to set up the server on a linux box that would be great with my affiliation to linux and such but if not I would understand.

Cheers!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

What is the make and model of your router?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

I have a Linksys BEFSR41.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

Forwarding for Warcraft 3.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

Hi,

I understand how to port forward. I am really looking to set up a server that I don't have to be around to create a game. It can just be there and be on and people can just connect to it and then play games. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

A server, meaning a computer type or WC3 server?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

Hi,

Yeah, I am thinking of a WC3 Server. Something that i could put on a standalone box or run on another box and have other people connect and play on.

Cheers!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

If the Linux box is on the network, and that's what you want the WC3 server to be on, then it would probably work to open the ports to it. Is that what you are trying to do?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

Not exactly. Let me start over again and see with we can get on the same page. 

Lets say that I am wanting to play TF2 just as an example. I would load the game and there would be a lot of games for me to play, each of them hosted by a different server. I would have to connect to that server to play each game. I am looking to create a server similar to that so that my friends can create a game and play with one another, as they live all over the place.

I hope that this makes more sense to you, and that I am not being too pushy because that is not what I want to do.

Cheers!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

I think I understand more. So something similar to this?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

Yes exactly what I am thinking. I think that we are on the same page now. I have some free space to run one on and I am hoping that it is possible.

Cheers!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

That one doesn't have WC3, and searching around, I don't see too many like that.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

I haven't seen too many that have WC3 either, that is why I was hoping to host my own server.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

hmm, I'm a bit confused on reading this. So you want a dota game running 24/7? I don't think that is possible...I was just on warcraft 3 and someone hosts it and everyone joins then it starts everyone in the lobby are the only ones in the game, they cannot join later on. Or are you talking about owning a like a private bnet server?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

I would say that it would probably be a private Bnet server. Doing a little research I would need to set up a PVPGN server. I hope this gives you some more information.

Cheers!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

If you are refering to bnetd I don't think we can assist you with that
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bnetd
I'm not really sure on this though, I think they are some legal ways....Aye I hate being up at 1 am :upset: Can't think straight.

Do you mind explain everything over again? You want to run a 24/7 hour dota server on warcraft 3? But how could that be possible if you can only join when its first created then once it started, it starts....aye im confused. :upset:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 and DotA server*

Hi,

I believe that I found what I needed. I did a little looking at the Warcraft Top 100 Private servers and came up with the idea that I would need to run a PVPGN. PVPGN stands for Player vs. Player Gaming Network. So I am in the process of getting that installed on my computer and seeing if it will work or not.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

